# Native Kayak



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i was in a kayak at store yesterday and saw the native kayak and fell in love, im saving my money up to buy one in june, there awesome i must say
http://www.chesapeake-angler.com/storyoct06-Ultimate12kayak.htm


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

just curious, what so great about them? looks like a plastic canoe... maybe i'm missing something.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

It looks nice; I'd like to try one out. Wonder how it handles the ocean? Thought the pic looked familiar though, then I saw the caption. Lynnhaven inlet is where I fish.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

yheah they just look so stable, the guy at the store down here said i could try one out first, theres a ton of room in them


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

By definition all kayaks are all canoes. It is a great flat water kayak, super stable, and you can stand in it. I would not attempt a surf launch in it , but when it gets warm, you will definately see me in the bay and inlets in mine.

It is doing very well in the south.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh man ! Another one to try out on the spring before buying one.
Who sells them in Va?


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

go to the web site and just look up dealers and they will find one for u, they raffeling one off at that kayak show up there


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I like the concept and the hull design seems very stable, but how does it paddle? It seems like it'd be on the slower side... also, do you reenter just like a SOT? I didn't notice any drainage either?


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Appomattox River Company and Wild River Outfitters both sell them.

The 12 is $775 and the 14.5 is $925.

In the 14.5 I have no problem keeping up with buddy in his Tarpon 160i. Both paddle and track very well. The 12 has a drop down skeg. There are also log of accessories coming out this year. They also have some SOT's in th works.

They will be at the Symposium on Feb, 24th.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Have to agree with SeaSalt that it looks more like canoe and you really can't compare it to a SOT.
Guess will have to wait for them to come out with one.
Got s a feeling it wont be no comparison to a Prowler Big Game.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I have been an advocate of SOT's for a long time. However I truly do like paddling the Ultimate. I only compared its speed to that of the the Tarpon 160i (the fastest SOT). I even said that I would not use the Ultimate in the surf. However on warm, calm days, it is my goto yak. I will always keep my Redfish for cold days and open water.

True, the Ultimate is a niche kayak (flat water and shallow flats) but it serves it's purpose very well. 

As always, you should give it a try and you may decide that is more than just a "plastic canoe".


----------

